# Brown watersnake had babies



## hardlucktattoo (Aug 17, 2008)

A few months ago I caught a brown water snake and decided to keep it for a while today it had babies      so far the total is 8 live and 2 still born they can have between 5-60 babies and can take a few days anyway if we have more than 30 we will be selling some of them keeping a few and releasing the rest I will keep everyone updated on their condition and number If you are interested in one or a few let me know shoot me a pm I haven't worked out a price yet but I wouldn't imagine more than $20 each. here are some pics of the mother  I will try to get pics of the babies up soon


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Aug 17, 2008)

we have reached 30 post will be going up in f/s if you are interested


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Aug 17, 2008)

here are some pics of the babies


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Aug 17, 2008)

*I am in soooo deep*

I have two baby ball pythons on their way a 4 foot ball about to shed about 50 baby water snakes and a mother thats MIA I went to check on her and shes gone so I have a long search on my hands tomorrow I have too may mouths to feed doesn't someone want some baby water snakes they are pretty and cheap ?


----------



## pitbulllady (Aug 18, 2008)

I really would have loved to get the mother, moreso than the babies, since I've got a hypo Midlands(yours looks more like a Midlands than a Brown, by the way)who is about to explode with young'uns!  She's in shed now, so after she sheds, I'm expecting to be covered up with little minnow-gobblers; I'm just crossing my fingers on getting another hypo or two, since those are really lovely snakes.

pitbulllady


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx (Aug 18, 2008)

i would be tempted to take one but i know absolutely nothing about them or their care ...


----------



## pitbulllady (Aug 18, 2008)

_Nerodia_ are fairly easy to take care of, provided that you can have access to small fish or amphibians.  Some, especially Bandeds(_N. fasciata_), can often be switched over to rodents, however.  Neonates will often eat earthworms, which can usually be acquired at bait shops, and they will certainly eat "Rosy Red" feeder minnows or guppies, which can be purchased at many pet shops.  The main thing with these snakes is that while they need a soak bowl large enough to completely submerge, they also need to have a dry enclosure, since excessive moisture will result in a fungal infection called "scale rot" that is often fatal.  They tend to be rather messy snakes, with fast metabolisms, so they poop a lot, making cage cleaning a more frequent necessity.  On the plus side, they can and often do become extremely tame, contrary to their widespread reputation, and they can be very beautiful, too.  My Midlands(_N. sipedon pleuralis)_ just shed today, so I really need to get some pics so y'all can see what a "plum purdy" snake looks like, lol!

pitbulllady


----------



## crpy (Aug 18, 2008)

pitbulllady said:


> _Nerodia_ are fairly easy to take care of, provided that you can have access to small fish or amphibians.  Some, especially Bandeds(_N. fasciata_), can often be switched over to rodents, however.  Neonates will often eat earthworms, which can usually be acquired at bait shops, and they will certainly eat "Rosy Red" feeder minnows or guppies, which can be purchased at many pet shops.  The main thing with these snakes is that while they need a soak bowl large enough to completely submerge, they also need to have a dry enclosure, since excessive moisture will result in a fungal infection called "scale rot" that is often fatal.  They tend to be rather messy snakes, with fast metabolisms, so they poop a lot, making cage cleaning a more frequent necessity.  On the plus side, they can and often do become extremely tame, contrary to their widespread reputation, and they can be very beautiful, too.  My Midlands(_N. sipedon pleuralis)_ just shed today, so I really need to get some pics so y'all can see what a "plum purdy" snake looks like, lol!
> 
> pitbulllady


Are these fungal infections also referred to as "water blisters" because thats what has shied me away from water snakes. I've put water bowls in with them but they tend to stay in the bowl.


----------



## pitbulllady (Aug 18, 2008)

crpy said:


> Are these fungal infections also referred to as "water blisters" because thats what has shied me away from water snakes. I've put water bowls in with them but they tend to stay in the bowl.


Yeah, this condition is also called that, although "blisters" really does not convey how bad it can be.  Mine doesn't stay in the water much at all, which is kinda strange, really.  She prefers to hide UNDER the bowl, which is one of those square plastic dog bowls. One of the good things about these snakes is that they're one of the only snakes you can buy food for at a supermarket; most will readily eat fresh catfish "nuggets" from the meat dept. of your local supermarket chain!  I still feed mine live large Shiners, though, since they do need the calcium in fish bones at least every now and then, and bait shops around here are nearly as common as supermarkets.  If you can switch one over to rodents, these will happily devour frozen-thawed mice or small rats.

pitbulllady


----------



## crpy (Aug 18, 2008)

pitbulllady said:


> Yeah, this condition is also called that, although "blisters" really does not convey how bad it can be.  Mine doesn't stay in the water much at all, which is kinda strange, really.  She prefers to hide UNDER the bowl, which is one of those square plastic dog bowls. One of the good things about these snakes is that they're one of the only snakes you can buy food for at a supermarket; most will readily eat fresh catfish "nuggets" from the meat dept. of your local supermarket chain!  I still feed mine live large Shiners, though, since they do need the calcium in fish bones at least every now and then, and bait shops around here are nearly as common as supermarkets.  If you can switch one over to rodents, these will happily devour frozen-thawed mice or small rats.
> 
> pitbulllady


well I might try Nerodia floridana again, when I was younger I did'nt have much luck with them I also kept them to wet.


----------



## ThomasH (Aug 18, 2008)

pitbulllady said:


> _Nerodia_ are fairly easy to take care of, provided that you can have access to small fish or amphibians.  Some, especially Bandeds(_N. fasciata_), can often be switched over to rodents, however.  Neonates will often eat earthworms, which can usually be acquired at bait shops, and they will certainly eat "Rosy Red" feeder minnows or guppies, which can be purchased at many pet shops.  The main thing with these snakes is that while they need a soak bowl large enough to completely submerge, they also need to have a dry enclosure, since excessive moisture will result in a fungal infection called "scale rot" that is often fatal.  They tend to be rather messy snakes, with fast metabolisms, so they poop a lot, making cage cleaning a more frequent necessity.  On the plus side, they can and often do become extremely tame, contrary to their widespread reputation, and they can be very beautiful, too.  My Midlands(_N. sipedon pleuralis)_ just shed today, so I really need to get some pics so y'all can see what a "plum purdy" snake looks like, lol!
> 
> pitbulllady


I agree PBL. I have a friend who recently caught a juvenile Northern Water _Nerodia sipedon sipedon_. Within a few weeks it is kitten tame and takes P/K rodents without fuss. It is a shame that they have such a bad reputation because they make such great captives. Some are extrememly active too which makes them fun to observe. He's keeping it the same way you explained. They are messy as far as defication goes on a snake cleaning scale but I'd take cleaning a water's cage over a lizard's any day.
TBH


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Aug 18, 2008)

If you guys want any Im doing buy two get one free


----------



## crpy (Aug 18, 2008)

well I wish I could help you out but there are plenty here.


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Aug 18, 2008)

crpy said:


> well I wish I could help you out but there are plenty here.


yea I figured as much Im not expecting much to come out of sales on here Im selling them locally too


----------



## pitbulllady (Aug 19, 2008)

BoaConstrictor said:


> I agree PBL. I have a friend who recently caught a juvenile Northern Water _Nerodia sipedon sipedon_. Within a few weeks it is kitten tame and takes P/K rodents without fuss. It is a shame that they have such a bad reputation because they make such great captives. Some are extrememly active too which makes them fun to observe. He's keeping it the same way you explained. They are messy as far as defication goes on a snake cleaning scale but I'd take cleaning a water's cage over a lizard's any day.
> TBH


No kidding about the lizard, lol!  I've had Iguanas and Beardies, and the latter are REALLY messy!  I love 'em, and obviously, a lot of folks share that sentiment, due to the popularity of those spiny little love bugs, but cleaning up behind one is a real chore.  It's not like a large Boid, where you usually have to clean the cage once a week or even every 10 days, depending on how often you feed it.

It's ashamed that a lot of really interesting snakes, like _Nerodias_ and _Masticophis_(Coachwhips, Whipsnakes) are overlooked due to having a reputation for being nasty-tempered and untamable.  I hear people who often recommend those snakes as preparation for keeping aggressive venomous snakes, like Mambas, quite often on the venomous forums and at reptile shows.  Until recently, the only Watersnakes you'd find for sale were being sold dirt-cheap as feeder snakes for Cobras; no one would believe they'd make good pets, but at least, they are starting to gain some respect, especially now that some interesting morphs have cropped up.

pitbulllady


----------



## crpy (Aug 19, 2008)

pitbulllady said:


> No kidding about the lizard, lol!  I've had Iguanas and Beardies, and the latter are REALLY messy!  I love 'em, and obviously, a lot of folks share that sentiment, due to the popularity of those spiny little love bugs, but cleaning up behind one is a real chore.  It's not like a large Boid, where you usually have to clean the cage once a week or even every 10 days, depending on how often you feed it.
> 
> It's ashamed that a lot of really interesting snakes, like _Nerodias_ and _Masticophis_(Coachwhips, Whipsnakes) are overlooked due to having a reputation for being nasty-tempered and untamable.  I hear people who often recommend those snakes as preparation for keeping aggressive venomous snakes, like Mambas, quite often on the venomous forums and at reptile shows.  Until recently, the only Watersnakes you'd find for sale were being sold dirt-cheap as feeder snakes for Cobras; no one would believe they'd make good pets, but at least, they are starting to gain some respect, especially now that some interesting morphs have cropped up.
> 
> pitbulllady



Watersnake morphs:?  you dont mean like piebalds and "snowwaters" lol


----------



## pitbulllady (Aug 19, 2008)

crpy said:


> Watersnake morphs:?  you dont mean like piebalds and "snowwaters" lol


Haven't seen any piebalds yet, but I have seen albinos and hypomelanistics, and photos of a leucistic _N. rhombifer_.  Here's a pic of my ticked-off gravid female _N.sipedon pleuralis_, or Midlands Water Snake, who is a hypomelanistic.  She didn't like the camera flash in her face and is flattening out her head to try to look like a Cottonmouth here!







pitbulllady


----------



## JohnEDove (Aug 19, 2008)

That is one good looking Water Snake, I love her coloration.
I've never been overly fond of them but with morphs like that showing up I may start re-thinking how I look at them.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Aug 19, 2008)

@hardlucktattoo Find the moomy yet? Keep looking and dont give up!

@Pitbulldaddy that is a pretty water snake LOL


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Aug 19, 2008)

Tleilaxu said:


> @hardlucktattoo Find the moomy yet? Keep looking and dont give up!
> 
> @Pitbulldaddy that is a pretty water snake LOL


no such luck yet she is MIA I think she is hiding under the barn but I dont know yet


----------



## crpy (Aug 19, 2008)

man that is a purdy snake PBL


----------



## pitbulllady (Aug 20, 2008)

Well, MINE had HER babies today while I was at work.  41 live-no, that's not a typo and I didn't mean to type "14"-41 live and two still-borns, plus four infertile "slugs".  There's definitely a lot of color variation within the litter, though I can't say for sure if any are actual hypos like the mom.  I've got to get them in a taller enclosure, since they shoot right out of the Kritter Keeper they are in right now, and they're really fast little buggers!  Only one has even struck at me, when I had to make a grab at him after he slipped through my fingers and hit the ground running...er, crawling REALLY fast!

pitbulllady


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Aug 20, 2008)

pitbulllady said:


> Well, MINE had HER babies today while I was at work.  41 live-no, that's not a typo and I didn't mean to type "14"-41 live and two still-borns, plus four infertile "slugs".  There's definitely a lot of color variation within the litter, though I can't say for sure if any are actual hypos like the mom.  I've got to get them in a taller enclosure, since they shoot right out of the Kritter Keeper they are in right now, and they're really fast little buggers!  Only one has even struck at me, when I had to make a grab at him after he slipped through my fingers and hit the ground running...er, crawling REALLY fast!
> 
> pitbulllady


They are quick little buggers aren't they all of mine have gone through their first shed I too have had only one strike at me as they shed their color will become more predominate Im gonna try to get some more pics tomorrow of them


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Aug 22, 2008)

New picture of the babies


----------



## crpy (Aug 22, 2008)

great now I can comment, beautiful little guys


----------



## pitbulllady (Aug 23, 2008)

hardlucktattoo said:


> New picture of the babies



These look like my babies, Hardlucktattoo.  These are definitely Midlands, not Brown, Water Snakes.  Browns have a more checkerboard-type pattern, a lot like a checkered Garter, and have a rather Anaconda-like head.  The strong-contrast banded pattern is a good indicator of _N. sipedon plueralis_.  Some of these appear that they're going to be high-red specimens later.

pitbulllady


----------



## crpy (Aug 23, 2008)

Color me confused


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Aug 23, 2008)

pitbulllady said:


> These look like my babies, Hardlucktattoo.  These are definitely Midlands, not Brown, Water Snakes.  Browns have a more checkerboard-type pattern, a lot like a checkered Garter, and have a rather Anaconda-like head.  The strong-contrast banded pattern is a good indicator of _N. sipedon plueralis_.  Some of these appear that they're going to be high-red specimens later.
> 
> pitbulllady


I was wrong about the initial Id but I am almost convinced they are northern water snakes My only reason being I dont believe Midlands are native to NC but I may be wrong the mother was W/C so I dunno I didnt even know she was gravid till she popped out the babies and disappeared Also here is a better pic of the mother


----------



## pitbulllady (Aug 23, 2008)

The Midlands Water Snake IS a subspecies of the Northern Water Snake, _Nerodia sipedon_, given the taxon of _N.s. pleuralis_.  They are one of the most common snakes in North Carolina, actually, according to Dr. Whit Gibbons' book, _Snakes of the Southeast_.  They are actually much more common throughout NC than in SC, where their range in limited to the more northwestern quadrant of the state.  We don't have them where I live, on the Coastal Plain.  We have Florida Bandeds(_N. fasciata_), Redbellies(_N. erythrogaster_), and Browns(_N. taxispilota_), with Redbellies being the most common, but no Northerns.

pitbulllady


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Aug 23, 2008)

pitbulllady said:


> The Midlands Water Snake IS a subspecies of the Northern Water Snake, _Nerodia sipedon_, given the taxon of _N.s. pleuralis_.  They are one of the most common snakes in North Carolina, actually, according to Dr. Whit Gibbons' book, _Snakes of the Southeast_.  They are actually much more common throughout NC than in SC, where their range in limited to the more northwestern quadrant of the state.  We don't have them where I live, on the Coastal Plain.  We have Florida Bandeds(_N. fasciata_), Redbellies(_N. erythrogaster_), and Browns(_N. taxispilota_), with Redbellies being the most common, but no Northerns.
> 
> pitbulllady


Yea I found that out a little while ago I was researching it online Well at least now I know what they are


----------



## pitbulllady (Aug 23, 2008)

Here's some of my babies; this pile contains roughly 1/3 of the litter, lol!  They separated themselves into three separate piles in different parts of their enclosure, for some reason.  







Here's a close-up of one of the lighter-colored babies, which could very well be a hypo.  He appears to have black bands, but upon seeing the up-close pic, I can see that his bands are more of a chocolate color.  He also has a red tongue(not visible), while most of them have black tongues.  He should turn out to be a really nice-looking snake.







There are 40 left alive.  Two were still-born, and a runt died the next day.  

pitbulllady


----------



## JohnEDove (Aug 23, 2008)

It could just be my old eyes but I see about 5 in that group photo that are showing lots of red.


----------



## pitbulllady (Aug 23, 2008)

JohnEDove said:


> It could just be my old eyes but I see about 5 in that group photo that are showing lots of red.


A LOT of them are showing red, out of the entire litter, but it's really hard to count how many "high-reds" there are, vs. how many "normals" there are, since there are so many, and they never sit still for more than a second.  They are either all in a snake pile, or they're shooting all over the place like a bunch of little crack-heads!  I know that most brightly-colored wild snakes don't start out bright-colored at all; look at Corns, for instance.  If these babies look this nice before their first shed, I figure they will look really impressive as adults.  I've never seen a hypo like the mom as a baby, only adults, though, so I don't know how these actually "stack up" against what she looked like at this age.  They look nicer than baby Bandeds or baby Redbellies I've seen, and some of those turn out to be really colorful snakes as adults.  It will be interesting to see how these guys turn out, but I can't keep all 40-the cost of fish for that many snakes would exceed my own grocery bill per month!

pitbulllady


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Aug 24, 2008)

pitbulllady said:


> A LOT of them are showing red, out of the entire litter, but it's really hard to count how many "high-reds" there are, vs. how many "normals" there are, since there are so many, and they never sit still for more than a second.  They are either all in a snake pile, or they're shooting all over the place like a bunch of little crack-heads!  I know that most brightly-colored wild snakes don't start out bright-colored at all; look at Corns, for instance.  If these babies look this nice before their first shed, I figure they will look really impressive as adults.  I've never seen a hypo like the mom as a baby, only adults, though, so I don't know how these actually "stack up" against what she looked like at this age.  They look nicer than baby Bandeds or baby Redbellies I've seen, and some of those turn out to be really colorful snakes as adults.  It will be interesting to see how these guys turn out, but I can't keep all 40-the cost of fish for that many snakes would exceed my own grocery bill per month!
> 
> pitbulllady


I know the feeling do you have any substrate in the enclosure any thing for them to hide under mine are buried most of the time until they come out of the ground like little zombies but they are cute little buggers


----------



## pitbulllady (Aug 24, 2008)

hardlucktattoo said:


> I know the feeling do you have any substrate in the enclosure any thing for them to hide under mine are buried most of the time until they come out of the ground like little zombies but they are cute little buggers


They're on newspaper.  They love to hide underneath it, though, and often when I check up on them, there'll be all these little heads sticking out from under the paper, that will quickly disappear when they see that big red-headed monster looming over them!  They actually sorta "sandwich" themselves between layers of the paper.  It is easier to clean paper than to constantly change other substrates, with as much as these guys poop, even though they haven't eaten yet.  I just dumped that pile out from between layers so I could take their picture before they scattered.  That's how they seem to stay, though, in three or four separate piles at different spots between paper layers.  You can see bulges under the paper that give away their positions, if there are no heads sticking up.

pitbulllady


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Aug 24, 2008)

pitbulllady said:


> They're on newspaper.  They love to hide underneath it, though, and often when I check up on them, there'll be all these little heads sticking out from under the paper, that will quickly disappear when they see that big red-headed monster looming over them!  They actually sorta "sandwich" themselves between layers of the paper.  It is easier to clean paper than to constantly change other substrates, with as much as these guys poop, even though they haven't eaten yet.  I just dumped that pile out from between layers so I could take their picture before they scattered.  That's how they seem to stay, though, in three or four separate piles at different spots between paper layers.  You can see bulges under the paper that give away their positions, if there are no heads sticking up.
> 
> pitbulllady



Lol thats probably what I should switch to I have them on peat moss and im constantly cleaning out their water they are dirty little buggers


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Sep 1, 2008)

*Clutch #2*

Here are a pic of some of the babies from the second clutch I dont know what to do Im already up to my eyeballs in snakes 
EVERYONE AROUND HERE FREAKS OUT CAUSE THE THINK THEY ARE VENOMOUS no matter how many times I say that they are not Plus I keep getting Flagged on CL man I hate the human race sometimes 

As you can see this one has a lot more RCFs


----------



## pitbulllady (Sep 2, 2008)

hardlucktattoo said:


> Here are a pic of some of the babies from the second clutch I dont know what to do Im already up to my eyeballs in snakes
> EVERYONE AROUND HERE FREAKS OUT CAUSE THE THINK THEY ARE VENOMOUS no matter how many times I say that they are not Plus I keep getting Flagged on CL man I hate the human race sometimes
> 
> As you can see this one has a lot more RCFs


Uhm, those a baby CORNS, HLT, which probably explains why there are so many  "RCF's", lol!

Mind explaining WHY the idiots on Craig's List keep flagging you?  Are they seriously stupid enough to think these are venomous snakes?  You DO know that Craig's List is a hotbed for PETA/HSUS cultists, right?  ANYONE who breeds animals of any kind, or allows any animal reproduction to take place, is "The Enemy" in their eyes, since it interferes with their goal of an Animal-Free Society.

pitbulllady


----------



## Skullptor (Sep 2, 2008)

I saw your post on CL...briefly. I got flagged for selling spiders too.

misinformed fools


----------



## DavidD (Sep 2, 2008)

Im boaconstrictors freind with the water. Shes puppy tame. And you have a broad banded


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Sep 2, 2008)

pitbulllady said:


> Uhm, those a baby CORNS, HLT, which probably explains why there are so many  "RCF's", lol!
> 
> Mind explaining WHY the idiots on Craig's List keep flagging you?  Are they seriously stupid enough to think these are venomous snakes?  You DO know that Craig's List is a hotbed for PETA/HSUS cultists, right?  ANYONE who breeds animals of any kind, or allows any animal reproduction to take place, is "The Enemy" in their eyes, since it interferes with their goal of an Animal-Free Society.
> 
> pitbulllady


Every one keep saying they are corns but I can assure you they are not. As far as the flagging I wish I knew


----------



## ThomasH (Oct 15, 2008)

I can 110% assure you they are corns.
TBH


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Oct 15, 2008)

BoaConstrictor said:


> I can 110% assure you they are corns.
> TBH


yea i didnt look at the pic i clicked on the wrong one i just never bothered correcting it yes that pic is corns i just never cared to correct myself


----------

